# Faut code - steering assistance control module



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi

2009 facelift TT TDi manual

I have just bought an OBDeleven, and have scanned my car for faults - as you do !

It has highlighted the following fault :-
Steering assistance 
Control module
faulty code = 16353
status = static

I have owned this car about two years, during this time I have never had any issues at all with the steering, ie going stiff, vagueness, unusual noises or any warning lights.

Approx. 6 months ago, I did have a MFSW and Cruise (second hand parts from an Audi breakers) retro fitted my a VW Audi specialist with no issues at all. Is it possible that the ECU has noticed that the module and slip rings have been changed for different part numbers ? or am I being optimistic.

I have tried to clear the fault but the OBDeleven app can't do it, if I had not scanned the car, I would still be non the wiser

Thanks Ian


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It may be an old fault that was never cleared. Try clearing all the DTCs, then run another scan and see if it shows up again.

When it comes to interpreting what's being reported, there's actually two pieces of information you need to know to understand what's going on -

*• 16353 - Control Module - Internal Malfunction* <-- this is the device or component reporting a problem
*• 014 - Defective*  <-- this is what's wrong with it. (In this case it's a bit vague I agree)

There's a really good post from Ross Tech that covers how to read the fault codes. I've paraphrased it a bit in the example below with regards to the Fault Frequency since you're is only 1.

*Fault Code Screen *
https://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/dtc_screen.php

There was a TSB issued by VW which covers this fault code, but it's specific to VW vehicles. So I'm not sure if it's applicable to the Audi TT Mk2 even through both pull parts from the same bins. I've attached it just to give you one more thing to worry about! :lol:

*Poor Power Steering Assistance, DTCs 16344 014, 16353 014, 16355 014, 02614 014 Stored in Power
Steering Control Module J500*
View attachment TSB-10052042-9820.pdf

Just for reference, this is a VCDS fault report for a US Spec 2009 Jetta with the same fault as your TT.

Note the "Fault Frequency" which shows how many times the condition that caused the fault has recurred. If you have a fault with a Frequency of 1, then the fault has happened 1 time since the fault was stored. I'm not sure if OBDeleven reports this, but it's worth checking to see how many times this fault has been reported.

Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2301
Revision: 00H15000
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 2A50C264FC83

1 Fault Found:
*16353 - Control Module - Internal Malfunction*
*014 - Defective*
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 6
*Fault Frequency: 1*
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 46437 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:12:14

Freeze Frame:
Battery Volts: 12.8 V


----------



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks for your amazing reply, sadly I am no wiz so most of it looks like code to me.

I have taken the car for a run, and re-scanned, the ODBeleven shows up two faults

Steering assistance 
Control module
faulty code = 16353
status = Static
And
Steering assistance 
Control module
faulty code = 16353
status = intermittent

I have a fault code scanner 'Creader', I have used this and it shows no faults but then again this is a generic scanner.

As mentioned the cars never show any issues with steering,

Regards Ian


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Personally I don't trust generic scanners. Ross Tech VCDS and OBDeleven are designed specifically for VAG software so they should detect what ever is going on. Just looking back through my notes, and yes, you're correct.

_Some faults cannot be cleared (such as internal processor faults) and the control module may explicitly refuse or may just still display the fault after a clearing attempt. Clicking on Clear Codes does not fix the problem that caused the fault! DTCs should only be erased after correcting the condition(s) that caused them in the first place. Note: There is no way to erase individual DTCs while leaving others alone. It's just the way the VAG protocols work. Note: In some cases, the ignition must be cycled after clearing codes but before performing certain functions such as Basic Settings._

Not sure what to tell you at this point :? but hopefully someone who's more familiar with this particular fault can help. Another option is to browse through the Ross Tech Forum and WIki and see if you can find anything there on this fault.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I found this post so maybe you want to take it in and have it looked at -

_Quick update on this, car went in today to be checked out and sure enough the diag found no errors, probably cause after I turned off ignition and then on again it got cleared. They did update the system software though which they reckon should help in resolving any future issues, so fingers crossed. Either way that was another hassle free trip to Wolves Audi again for me. _

*Problems with Power Steering*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=150643


----------



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

Update

I have taken my TT to a VW Audi specialist who have checked out my car, they cannot find anything wrong and suspect the fault code my have been activate due to the steering module being changed when cruise was fitted.

Fingers crossed


----------



## loulam (Jun 13, 2020)

I am having an error "steering column module : no communication, " And car doesn't start. This is the only error Vcds shows? Can this error cause car not to start?
192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1 jpg to pdf


----------



## Naskew12 (7 mo ago)

ihs61 said:


> Update
> 
> I have taken my TT to a VW Audi specialist who have checked out my car, they cannot find anything wrong and suspect the fault code my have been activate due to the steering module being changed when cruise was fitted.
> 
> Fingers crossed


I have this sane fault on my passat car drives perfect so hopefully what you say is true it sounds viable


----------

